# Help Please



## baby777 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi every one,

I hope I'm posting this in the right place.

I just had a BFN (24/10/2011) on my 1st ICSI and am trying to think of possible reasons why it may have failed. I know this is normal, but I have one thing on my mind.

The only thing that makes sense to me is that I may have started my stims to early. My AF come on Thursday evening at 7pm (it was spotting/light) and I went to the clinic the next day and had a scan and then I told them it was my 2nd day but I have read that if it starts late at night not to count a day. So I actually started stims (Gonal-f) exactly 24 hours after AF arrived just about. Could this be why i didn't get so many eggs? I started on 350iu and then 400iu,500iu,650iu and on the last day 700iu. They only recovered 5 eggs at EC.

Any one know anything about this or had any experience?

Maybe I would of had better success if we had waited another day.

Baby777


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Baby,

Firstly sorry to hear about your BFN    I don't think hun that the 24 hours would have made a difference so try not to worry about that. Are you planning to cycle again? I would think that they would start you off on a higher dose of stimms next time and that may make the difference. 5 is still not a bad number though. 

The first cycle can be so hit and miss because we all respond so differently to the meds and unfortunatley it often takes a cycle for them to really see what will happen. Am I reading your signiture right did you have 2 transfers? I've never heard of this and am wondering why they did that.

Sorry if that's being too nosey.

Best wishes for the future, do you have any frosties?

Kitty xx


----------



## baby777 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi kitty,

Thanks for your reply.

Your not being nosey at all. I'm glad you asked. I tried to find others who did the double transfer and couldn't find any one. I also found an interesting study regarding this procedure and it was very promising. This is the link http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/14998193/

My clinic is in Greece and the reason I chose it is because they are renowned for success and a high tech clinic. I didn't question anything, I just went along because I figured what difference would it make. I think this time round I'm going to ask a lot more along the way.

I don't have any frosties. They transferred three back on day 2 and on day 4. I really believed it would work.

You don't have a signiture, what's your situation?

/links

Thank you
Baby777


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Baby,

I'm at work now but will definately look at that link later. 

I've got a siggie but maybe there's a glitch today. I'm the grand old age of 40 so was lucky enough to have my 2 free ICSI cycles practically back to back this year plus I've had one FET and will have another in about 3 weeks time. I got a BFP after the first FET & I've also had a natural pregnancy in June but misscarried after both. Just hoping it was bad luck because immunes and chromosomes all have been fine so just praying I'll get there in the end.

It's a very hard journey and hope yours isn't a long one. I do think knowledge is power personally. It may not help the outcome but I think it's better to be as informed as possible so you can satisfy your own mind and put it at rest. There are so many what "IFs" they can drive you absolutley crazy. One cycle I stressed out over how many Brazil nuts I was eating. I don't know if they do help implantation but we'll do just about anything won't we.

Will you try a different clinic next time? I've always stayed at the same because it was NHS but I'll move on to private in January if needs be. If you do move try and get your notes to take with you. 

Anyway I'd better go before I get the sack    I'll check on that link.

k xx


----------



## baby777 (Apr 6, 2011)

Kitty,

It sounds like you have been through a lot. I'm sure this time will be the one for you. What protocol will you be on?
I was eating Brazil nuts and pinapple too and I don't know why either but I fount it on this forum and everyone else was doing it. Can't do any harm!

I'm finding it very hard to decide if i should move clinics. On one hand, i think its good to stay as they know me now and know how I react etc. On the other hand I feel like I wasn't informed enough about egg and sperm quality but then again, this wouldn't really of changed much regarding the results.

My only other issue is that i have to go to Greece as our sperm is there but its hard being away from home. I live in Cyprus and I don't want to do it here as its a small place and every one knows everyone. I don't want people to know as it reduces pressure levels. Doc wants me to go back ASAP to talk about what happened and how we can move on. Maybe i will go back to talk and see what he suggests and then decide.

Good luck
Baby777


----------

